# qui parle portugais



## claudie

Sea en francés o en espanol no logro encontrar un adjetivo para calificar a alguien que *habla portugués* 

como francofono para el francés  o hispanohablante para el espanol...

me pueden ayudar ?!!

gracias a todos


----------



## DearPrudence

Buena pregunta.
He encontrado "lusophone" en francés.
¿¿Y quizás "*lusófono*" en español??

A lo mejor sea más fácil y común decir algo como: "de langue portugaise"...


----------



## Danielo

Lusófono no está en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española.

Puede utilizarse "una persona de lengua portuguesa" o mejor *"de habla portuguesa"*


----------



## claudie

encontré "lusitano"  en la real academia pero la definicion es "Natural de Portugal." entonces no sé si puede decir para los que hablan el portugues

que les parece ?

gracias


----------



## jenny_jen

Hola!!
Mirando en el diccionario de Wordreference.com, la palabra "lusitano" significa también "portugués" y yo creo que es correcto pero me pareceria mejor traducir con "de habla portugués"!!
Esta es mi personal opinión  !!

Saludos  , 
Jenny!


----------



## terepere

claudie said:
			
		

> encontré "lusitano" en la real academia pero la definicion es "Natural de Portugal." entonces no sé si puede decir para los que hablan el portugues
> 
> que les parece ?
> 
> gracias


 
*No, lusitano no es el que habla portugués. No sabía que lusófono no existía, así que "de habla portuguesa" va a ser la mejor opción.*

*Saludos!*


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Lusófono existe, pero es palabra portuguesa, yo tampoco pude encontrar una traducción, creo que no existe.

Saludos.


----------



## jazyk

No están en el DRAE, pero lusófono, lusohablante y lusoparlante están en la red.  No hay por qué no usarlos, ya que están muy bien formados y rellenan una laguna en la lengua.


----------



## Milaone

Voto por lusófono o lusoparlante. Que no venga en la RAE no quiere decir que no se use, creo que no deberíamos utilizar el DRAE como si fuera la biblia.


----------



## terepere

Milaone said:
			
		

> Voto por lusófono o lusoparlante. Que no venga en la RAE no quiere decir que no se use, creo que no deberíamos utilizar el DRAE como si fuera la biblia.


 
*Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero dependiendo del tipo de texto. *

*Si es un texto periodístico, de acuerdo. Siempre me gustó "lusófono".  *

*Si va a tener un valor oficial, mejor quedarse con de "habla portuguesa".*

*Saludos!*


----------



## ed-hipo

es increible que no exista ninguna palabra oficial en español para decir "alguien que habla protugués" cuando hay milliones de personas que lo hablan.
No lo entiendo cuando sabemos que nunca hubo peleas entre España y Portugal, competencia en America del sur ni menosprecio, muy extraño !


----------



## terepere

ed-hipo said:
			
		

> es increible que no exista ninguna palabra oficial en español para decir "alguien que habla protugués" cuando hay milliones de personas que lo hablan.
> No lo entiendo cuando sabemos que nunca hubo peleas entre España y Portugal, competencia en America del sur ni menosprecio, muy extraño !


 
*Hola ed-hipo!*

*Me temo que españoles y portugueses siempre hemos vivido de espaldas, y seguimos haciéndolo. *

*En el pasado tuvimos nuestros  más y nuestros menos: Felipe II tuvo el no muy bonito gesto de inmiscuirse en la sucesión al trono de Portugal porque era familia del desaparecido Don Sebastián y obligó a las cortes portuguesas de Thomar a reconocerlo como rey. Portugal se rebeló con ocasión de la guerra de los 30 Años (1640) pero no logró la independencia hasta el siglo XVIII.*

*Desde entonces, Portugal fue aliada de la pérfida Albión porque sus intereses se entontraban en el Atlántico... y España se alió con Francia en contra de la pérfida Albión.*

*Total: que hasta hace pocos años no ha habido una autopista que úna los dos países que comparten península, ni línea de tren Madrid- Lisboa. *

*Portugal ha tenido tradicionalmente el temor de volver a ser absorbido como una provincia española... y los españoles parece ser que los ignoramos olímpicamente. Porque ni tenemos un termino como lusófono!!!!! *

*Es curioso ¿verdad? De hecho ¿Por qué he aprendido yo el francés antes que el portugués, que es más fácil de dominar? *

*Tu comentario me da ganas de aprender portugués y romper semejante desidia!! *

*Saludos!*


----------



## Danielo

Aún a riesgo de que el hilo sea trasladado a "cultural discussions" me gustaría comentar tu post Terepere.

En mi opinión, quizás equivocada y siendo consciente del estereotipo que supone, la relación "actual" España y Portugal se asemeja en cierto modo a la equivalente entre Francia y España.

Me temo que lamentablemente en España existe un sentimiento general de superioridad hacia Portugal que se manifiesta en este tipo de ejemplos que acabamos de descubrir.

No puedo hablar por ellos y aunque tengo mi propia hipótesis, preferiría que sea algún compañero/a portugues/a quien nos cuente su percepción de España y los españoles (aunque tampoco es que la identidad española esté muy clara para nosotros mismos)

Saludos


----------



## terepere

Tienes razón, Danielo: nos vamos a tener que meter en el foro de portugués para preguntar qué opinan nuestros vecinos lusos de la relación España-Portugal.

¿Cómo evitar una discución cultural ante semejante desatino de la lengua española, que no contempla a los lusófonos?

Saludos!


----------



## pickypuck

Creo que en las zonas fronterizas hoy en día no es como fue. Muchísima gente aquí estudia portugués, ya sea en las Escuelas Oficiales de Idiomas o en la Universidad, en la que te puedes coger asignaturas de lengua portuguesa o bien estudiar Filología Portuguesa. Las cifras que he leído dicen que el número de estudiantes de portugués ronda el 60% del total de España, y algo así debe ser ya que el Instituto Camões (el equivalente al Cervantes español) decidió instalarse en Cáceres. En el Gobierno regional hay un Gabinete de Iniciativas Transfronterizas, dedicado a la publicación de obras bilingües, o monolingües que tratan temas relacionados con Extremadura y Portugal. En las radios hay programas también para aprender portugués y cultura portuguesa, por ejemplo en Onda Cero cada miércoles echan el programa "Desde a raia-Desde la raya". También las Universidades Populares tienen cursos de portugués, en las que los profesores son nativos, con muchísimo éxito, tanto que muchas veces es dificilísimo encontrar plaza. Los colegios de ambos lados organizan convivencias con mucha frecuencia. Hay gran cantidad de proyectos Interreg pedidos por Alentejo/Beira y Extremadura...
A la gente le encanta ir a Portugal, a comer, a cenar, a las playas, a pasear por Lisboa... que las chicas dicen que es muy romántico. Muchísimos portugueses vienen a mi ciudad a hacer sus compras y en la Universidad representan un altísimo porcentaje de los estudios de Doctorado (creo que en Portugal estos estudios son muy caros haciendo la comparativa con los precios públicos que hay en España). Así que como digo en la raya la cosa es diferente.

Que el DRAE no recoja lusófono no nos debe impedir utilizar esta bonita palabra. A fin de cuentas, no vienen tantas palabras que cualquiera de nosotros puede utilizar diariamente...

¡Olé!


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Yo diría que los hablantes de portugués seríamos lusófonos, más que nada porque salen 235.000 resultados en Google y aunque en el DRAE no esté contemplada esta palabra, bonita palabra como bien dice Pickypuck , se usa.

En cuanto a la discusión España-Portugal, yo, que llevo 10 años en España (tengo 20) y viví mis 10 primeros en Portugal, he notado muchas veces el sentimiento de superioridad que España tiene hacia Portugal. He oído de todo, que los portugueses son ignorantes, feos, que la comida portuguesa es asquerosa, que en Portugal no hay nada que ver, que es una miseria, etc. La verdad, ésa es una gran demostración de ignorancia porque no estoy de acuerdo con ninguna de las afirmaciones. Portugal es más pobre, eso es un hecho, y creo que España aprovecha ese hecho para intentar sobresalir e igualarse a los demás países ricos.

Tengo que reconocer que tal vez por eso, yo siempre he tenido una actitud bastante negativa hacia España, como a la defensiva.

Supongo que este sentimiento entre Portugal y España es comparable con lo que ocurre entre otros países vecinos (Grecia y Turquía, Austria y Nueva Zelanda, Canadá y EE.UU.).

En definitiva, SÍ, España discrimina a Portugal. Y mucho.


----------



## Danielo

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> He oído de todo, que los portugueses son ignorantes, feos, que la comida portuguesa es asquerosa, que en Portugal no hay nada que ver, que es una miseria, etc. La verdad, ésa es una gran demostración de ignorancia porque no estoy de acuerdo con ninguna de las afirmaciones.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo aunque prefiero no decirlo muy alto por razones puramente egoistas (no quiero que pierda su encanto y su autenticidad con un progresivo turismo masivo como le ha pasado a muchas zonas de España; aunque quizás muchos locales portugueses preferirían ese desarrollo.)



> Tengo que reconocer que tal vez por eso, yo siempre he tenido una actitud bastante negativa hacia España, como a la defensiva.


 
Es curioso, me pasa lo mismo hacia Francia donde llevo ya viviendo 4 años.

Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

Para haber oído esas cosas creo que debéis vivir muy lejos de la frontera. Aquí todo el mundo tiene amigos o familiares portugueses o conoce a quien los tiene, así que me parece difícil creer que esa gente llame a sus amigos o a su padre o madre ignorante o feo. Pero bueno, nunca se sabe con las relaciones familiares. En cuanto a que la comida es asquerosa, el llenazo de restaurantes y ventas portuguesas por españoles, que hacen que en Campomaior por ejemplo tengas que estar esperando una hora para que te den mesa, no refleja la realidad, al menos la de los rayanos.

La colaboración ha llegado hasta tal extremo que cuando el Gobierno portugués cerro la Maternidad de Elvas porque no reunía los requisitos para que las parturientas tuvieran a sus hijos allí, firmó un convenio de colaboración con el Servicio Extremeño de Salud, de tal modo que la que quiere puede ir a parir al Materno de Badajoz. Pero esto es dar oficialidad a lo que ya se venía haciendo, ya que muchos viendo las condiciones de la Maternidad se iban corriendo a Badajoz y en el hospital decían que estaban de compras en la ciudad y la mujer se había puesto de parto. 

¡Olé! 8)


----------



## Outsider

¡Gracias por este hilo gracioso! 

Lo que se suele decir en portugués es "lusófono", de hecho, o por extenso "de língua/expressão portuguesa". A veces el término "lusófono" me suena extraño; no hay lusitanos por acá tras más de dos mil años. Pero la verdad es que también no me ocurre una alternativa mejor; ¡"portugófono" suena horrible! 

Y veo que a otros les gusta "lusófonos". Entonces, menos mal.


----------



## ed-hipo

> Es curioso, me pasa lo mismo hacia Francia donde llevo ya viviendo 4 años.


jeje sin embargo decimos hispanophone


----------



## Danielo

ja ja muy bueno el apunte Ed-hipo además de cierto

Debe ser que cuando estás lejos de casa te reafirmas en tu identidad nacional (más que cuando estas allí si cabe).


----------



## claudie

Hola a todos !

Gracias por sus respuestas "culturo-linguisticas" ! 

Creo que, en fin, a pesar de que me gusta la palabra "lusofono", voy a emplear "de habla portuguesa" por el contexto formal en el que utilizo la palabra. Estoy haciendo un informe de las practicas que realicé en mexico en la sede el Area de Libre Comercio de las Américas...

GRACIAS A TODOS


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Danielo said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo aunque prefiero no decirlo muy alto por razones puramente egoistas


Jejeje



> Es curioso, me pasa lo mismo hacia Francia donde llevo ya viviendo 4 años.


Ya ves, como dije, es general que los países aprovechen a sus vecinos más pobres para subirse un poco la autoestima.



> Para haber oído esas cosas creo que debéis vivir muy lejos de la frontera.


No, de hecho vivo en Zamora (a unos 50km de la frontera), bueno, hace tres años que me fui a Madrid a estudiar, pero a quien más le he oído esto ha sido a los zamoranos. También recuerdo a una chica de Soria y a un gallego que me pusieron de bastante mala leche.
Curiosamente yo soy 25% gallega, 50% zamorana y el resto... portuguesa con antepasados franceses e italianos. No obstante, me siento más bien lisboeta.
 Lo que ocurre es que al aclararle a la gente que nací en Lisboa me topo con respuestas de todo tipo.
Supongo que lo que pasa es que Zamora, al ser la provincia con el nivel de vida más bajo y donde la mayoría de la gente no ha salido ni a la esquina, existe un complejo especial...


----------



## terepere

También recuerdo a una chica de Soria y a un gallego que me pusieron de bastante mala leche.

Supongo que lo que pasa es que Zamora, al ser la provincia con el nivel de vida más bajo y donde la mayoría de la gente no ha salido ni a la esquina, existe un complejo especial...[/quote]

*Hola a todos!*

*Me parece interesantísima la discusión. *

*Nunca había oido antes la palabra "rayanos" o la "raya" referidos a la frontera de Portugal. La "raya" sólo la había oido referida a la procesión del Rocío. Está claro que nunca dejas de aprender! Gracias!!*

*Estoy de acuerdo en que en Galicia se suele mirar por encima del hombro a Portugal. O al menos hace 15 años, cuando yo veraneaba allí, se hacía. Y no me cabe duda de que Zamora tiene también sus complejillos, aunque no conozco la región. Confieso.*

*Al final la gente que no viaja a otros países, que no aprende otros idiomas y que no conoce otras gentes diferentes  suele tener  imágenes estereotipadas de otros países. Yo recuerdo con estupor haber conocido en una boda en El Escorial, hace muy poco, una chica inglesa joven que me decía lo feliz que estaba de haber venido a España a la boda, porque siempre creyó que España era tercermundista, que había burros por la calle, que pasábamos hambre y tal. Lo que se encontró le sorprendió enormente!!*

*Recuerdo también en Paris (1995) una entrevista de trabajo mítica. Al razonar con el jefecillo sobre cómo obtener yo el permiso de residencia (yo y la prefectura teníamos razón: era necesario antes el contrato de trabajo)... el tipo me soltó: "madmoiselle, en France, les choses ne sont pas comme en Espagne  où il n´y a que la *
*religion. En France Il y a des lois."*

*Mi profesora de francés en la Alliance se indignó... y yo sigo años después muerta de la risa porque el tipo trabajó en Madrid para BNP en pleno barrio de Salamanca, así que imagino que tuvo un amor no correspondido. Pobre! *

*Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho!*

*Saludos a todos, es un placer aprender con vosotros!*


----------



## ed-hipo

Los franceses menospreciamos a los españoles
soy francés y menosprecio a Sarkozy, Bush y a los que menosprecian los franceses
sarkozy bush y los que menosprecian a los franceses, son  españoles?


----------



## Danielo

> Los franceses menospreciamos a los españoles
> soy francés y menosprecio a Sarkozy, Bush y a los que menosprecian los franceses
> sarkozy bush y los que menosprecian los franceses, son españoles?


 
Hola,
En respuesta a tu trabalenguas Ed-Hipo, diría que pienso que los españoles no menospreciamos a los franceses (generalizo consciente de hacerlo), más bien creo que les tenemos quizás rabia ("les tenemos gato" en la expresión popular.) Ello mezclado con una relativa admiración velada (y en ciertos sectores "cultos" absolutamente explícita)
¿Porqué? Creo que, aunque muchos insistan en "_como en España no se vive en ningún sitio_", no dejamos de tener un cierto complejo de inferioridad (fruto probablemente de nuestra historia, aunque me confieso ignorante en este punto) hacia nuestros vecinos galos.

Tampoco creo que los franceses menosprecien a los españoles (y sigo generalizando aposta) aunque sí sospecho que (muchos) se creen superiores.

Todo ello es por supuesto una opinión personal absolutamente contestable.

Saludos desde la grisaille poitevine!


----------



## ed-hipo

yo me siento superior a un español si miras en un mapa, estoy en la parte superior de Europa, la verdad geografica no engaña !


----------



## Lusitania

Claudie,

El que habla portugués es lusofono en portugués y lo traducimos así al español, aunque no sea reconocido hasta ahora por la RAE. 

Se haces una busqueda en google por mundo lusofono o lusofonia, a veces los periodicos españoles usam el término "Lusofono" también.

Muchas gracias

Un abrazo

Claudia


----------



## Betinho

Opino lo mismo!


----------



## Talant

Buenas:

Me parece que "lusófono" es una palabra perfectamente válida, aunque es cierto que "de habla portuguesa" es mucho más utilizada.

En cuanto a Portugal, no tengo nada en contra, ni a favor. Por lo que tengo entendido tiene cosas muy bonitas. Pero he de recordar una anécdota real. Viví en Francia un tiempo y una vez me preguntaron por la relación entre España y Portugal. Tuve que pararme a pensar dónde estaba ese sitio. Vamos, que en muchas partes de España no se oye hablar nada de allá. Simplemente preguntaros... ¿Cuántos de los españoles saben quién es el jefe de gobierno en Portugal?

No sé si es por desidia, esnobismo, envidia de Francia e Inglaterra,... pero el caso es que en España muchos dan la espalda a Portugal.

Saludos


----------

